# freebsd hostapd wlan performance



## psunix (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi

I've setup an accesspoint on my freebsdbox with hostapd.
It works but the performance is very bad and there are also timeouts sometimes about 30s until a website in my browser is loaded.

Here is my hostapd.conf



> # hostapd.conf
> #
> 
> interface=ath0
> ...



freebsd 7.0
Atheros-Based Netgear WLAN-PCI-Card (ath0)

I've tested the wlan with my Macbook, iPod, a windows notebook and also with a ubuntu machine and had always this problems.

Does anybody know where is problems may come from and how to fix it?

Thanks for your help

Psunix


----------

